# 8Dio Hybrid Rhythms: Released!



## doctornine (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Hybrid Rhythms: Coming Soon!!!*

I was afraid you were going to say that 

That'll be twice the credit card damage then.

~o)


----------



## Folmann (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Hybrid Rhythms: Coming Soon!!!*

A couple of new demos - naked ones included. I just did a quick one in 10 minutes - will do a comprehensive video too - lib is super flexible and easy to use.

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2236900[/flash]


----------



## oinnam (Jul 18, 2012)

Another wonderful demo by the very talented Mr. Alex Pfeffer (aka The Pfeffernator):

[flash width=800 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F53280916[/flash]


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 18, 2012)

8dio.productions @ Wed Jul 18 said:


> Another wonderful demo by the very talented Mr. Alex Pfeffer (aka The Pfeffernator):
> 
> [flash width=800 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F53280916[/flash]



Very cool.


----------



## oinnam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 8Dio Hybrid Rhythms: Coming Soon!!!*

Hybrid Rhythms coming your way ... in a couple of hours! Stay tuned, it is ZUPAH!

While you're waiting: MC Troels just created AutoRap about our forthcoming Hybrid Rhythms. AutoRap is a new Iphone App by Smule and we ♥ it ... Zupah!!! http://khu.sh/autorap_500860826387d&v2 (http://khu.sh/autorap_500860826387d&amp;v2)


----------



## eschroder (Jul 19, 2012)

=]


----------



## Folmann (Jul 19, 2012)

Hybrid Rhythms is not only released - but we also added a some new demos - naked ones included. Enjoy! Oh - and you can get more information on the instrument, which is currently on introduction sale here:

http://8dio.com/?btp_product=hybrid-rhythms

[flash width=500 height=250 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2236900[/flash]


----------



## playz123 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is there anyone who purchased this (but is not associated with 8dio) and is willing to post their thoughts about the product? More user-type information would be helpful to me and perhaps others.


----------



## oinnam (Aug 1, 2012)

New demo by Bill Brown (CSY NY): 

[flash width=800 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F54780674[/flash]


----------



## Folmann (Aug 4, 2012)

A couple of people suggested a walkthrough of Hybrid Rhythms. Your wish is our command.


----------

